# What the heck is long rice?



## spryte (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm having a luau and making Chicken Long Rice.  Long rice seems to be described as cellophane noodles, bean threads, or just long rice.  What is it??


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 29, 2004)

The more recipes I looked at, the more confused I got!  Then I found this at Chef2Chef:

Long Rice: Cellophane noodles made from mungbean flour.

Hope that helps!

 Barbara


----------



## spryte (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

